# Fuseblock new available original style 68 Lemans?



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

I haven't been able find anywhere a reproduction fuse block. We all know the trouble the old ones can give but you would think someone would be making them?
Please guide me :grin2:


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I should have a real spare original stashed I may sell ... 

in a box for 25+ years on the shelf ... its the fuse block box and full dash harness ..

[email protected]

Scott T

they are reproduced around 500.00 1 year harness


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Same for a 65'....


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I think 65 has a slender tall fuse block

our 68's

are fairly square


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

I was thinking more of just the fuse box itself to replace for those who aren't ready to tear the car apart to replace the whole harness.
Is there a modern version fuse box that will fit right into a 68 Lemans?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I think 65 has a slender tall fuse block
> 
> our 68's
> 
> are fairly square


Franks has a '69 I'll bet is very close...$45
https://frankspontiacparts.com/usedparts/gtoparts.htm


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

integrity6987 said:


> Franks has a '69 I'll bet is very close...$45
> https://frankspontiacparts.com/usedparts/gtoparts.htm


Thanks for the link! I'd like to find one that isn't rusty, but I'll bet there aren't any.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*light corrosion*



Red Skeleton said:


> Thanks for the link! I'd like to find one that isn't rusty, but I'll bet there aren't any.


I'd be 99% confident that will clean up and be nice.

Ideas: 
Soaking it overnight in 50/50 water and white vinegar then toothbrushing. 
Other is CokaCola / toothbrush. 
OR Dremel with wire wheel. 

thin coat with dielectric grease.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

There’s a hell of a lot of wires that go into those fuse boxes, would be a lot quicker to get a dash harness


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I rebuilt my fusebox for about $30 in parts and about 8-10 hours of time. Take lots of pictures upon disassembly. 
Tricky part is unlocking the terminals from the box but once you figure it out it goes easily.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Red Skeleton said:


> integrity6987 said:
> 
> 
> > Franks has a '69 I'll bet is very close...$45
> ...


Found this on Ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buss-Glass-...s-Bulkhead-Connector-/392536187736?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

integrity6987 said:


> Found this on Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buss-Glass-...s-Bulkhead-Connector-/392536187736?nav=SEARCH


Thanks Integrity!:grin2:


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

O52 said:


> I rebuilt my fusebox for about $30 in parts and about 8-10 hours of time. Take lots of pictures upon disassembly.
> Tricky part is unlocking the terminals from the box but once you figure it out it goes easily.


Thanks 052,

You did exactly what I would have done including soldering on the back. Nice work!:wink3:


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I used this vendor for my terminals.

Del Mar Wire & Products - Wholesale Automotive and Electrical Distributor


----------

